

Dad Took Sons to Syria to Show Them the Difference Between War and Video Games - noinput
http://www.ryot.org/man-took-sons-syria-see-real-war-end-obsession-violent-video-games/783645

======
forca
I like... good for this dad. I have three kids and while I won't be traveling
to Syria anytime soon, it's nice to see positive reinforcement of non-violence
today.

Most parents simply turn their children loose with whatever device and hope
for the best. Having worked for many years in IT security and knowing what's
out there, any Internet-connected device the kids use must be used within the
presence of an adult at all times. No mobile phones or connected devices in
their bedrooms -- ever. When they leave home, they can have them, but until
then, I err on the side of caution.

